# Another fun little development



## begreen (Aug 3, 2006)

Read the specs on this mini. If true, it would be one fun little car. 

http://www.pmlflightlink.com/news.html


----------



## wg_bent (Aug 3, 2006)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Read the specs on this mini. If true, it would be one fun little car.
> 
> http://www.pmlflightlink.com/news.html



Very cool, but their development was aimed at performance.  I wonder how much range or MPG could be achieved if performance were kept to a more sedate target.....Like 150 bhp vs 650.  100 mpg vs 80(which is still darned impressive), or a Honda Odyssey instead of a Mini.  We need real world and practical solutions for the masses, not the niche markets.  Honda's, toyota, and ford's hybrid's are a step in the right direction, with the exception of the Insight, but again, Honda puts hybrid drive into a car with a V6 and achieves stunning performance, but misses the point.  We need triple digit fuel economy.  

About 4 or 5 years ago I read an article on a Dodge Intreped that got 80 mpg...Where the heck is Dodge with that car?


----------



## Burn-1 (Aug 3, 2006)

Warren said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> > About 4 or 5 years ago I read an article on a Dodge Intreped that got 80 mpg...Where the heck is Dodge with that car?


Look for production models in 2-3 years

Dodge Intrepid ESX


----------



## wg_bent (Aug 4, 2006)

Burn-1 said:
			
		

> Warren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, Yup that's the one.  be great if the actually got them to market.  They'd turn the company around with that one car.


----------



## begreen (Aug 4, 2006)

I think they are thinking more practically. They say that doing this to a BMW Mini presented lots of challenges - not very light, not a lot of room for batteries, etc. and that if they could conquer this problem then retrofitting mom's minivan should be more straight-forward. Me, I'd like to see a car, truck, mini or whatever designed from the ground up with their motors and controllers. I particularly like that the vehicle can run so long on regenerative braking. If true, that's a big breakthrough. The Prius takes a lot of downhills or long, slow stops to charge up the battery bank.


----------

